# Sprayed Rezilon today



## somedevildawg

Well, I finally got around to spraying my Rezilon today, sprayed 65 acres at 3oz to the acre. Won’t know the results for quite a while....I know the results of my bank account immediately tho  it’s a pricey chemical. One thing you should be aware of....it’s a thick milky substance that doesn’t foam much so that’s good. However, you don’t want to let it sit for any length of time....mix it and spray it. I made the mistake of mixing about 200 gal in a 300 gal tank and went to get something to eat, came back 45 min later and it had started adhering to the inside of the tank....after spraying I had to really clean the tank to get as much of the “skin” out of the tank as possible. So, just be diligent about mix and spray....don’t dally around with this stuff.


----------



## broadriverhay

Seems pricey but cost per acre about the same as Prowl H2O. I have been questioning Prowls effectiveness for some time now. I started spraying Rezilon about 2 months ago as I finished cutting different sections of my field. Yeah now just wait and see how it works. If it is half as good as they say we should be in good shape!!


----------



## broadriverhay

The adds are all over Haytalk for sure.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya, it's one of those spray and hope deals....I usually don't start seeing Italian ryegrass until late December, by February it's everywhere.....that's about the time I will spray my second application.
They are advertising heavily.....


----------



## JOR Farm

I sprayed 30 acres about 2 weeks ago 3oz per acre and 40oz of msma had a few small spots of broom sage that had suckered out about 4 inches high. Plus some late season broadleafs field looks good today got my fingers crossed the rezilon works $1000 a gallon reminds me of when cadre came out, that was the only time I had a box worth $10000 in my truck!


----------



## endrow

Sounds like Relizon does a very good job . I would have to do a little research before i would use it . Sounds like it is at least 22 months before you can replant anything .


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> Sounds like Relizon does a very good job . I would have to do a little research before i would use it . Sounds like it is at least 22 months before you can replant anything .


It is....kinda puts a halt to oats/barley/rye grain crop during the winter. Bermuda grass, being a perinneal crop, is a good choice for using this product. The chemical has been available to pecan growers for a while. They are now buying Rezilon because it's cheaper.....I don't know why, same chemical and company, kinda like Cadre and Impose, Impose has gone up to match the price of Cadre now....
My hope is that after a couple of seasons, I can discontinue use (or rotate to another field) and plant forage oats.


----------



## broadriverhay

I have Bermuda so if it works I will using it for a long time. There is a video about 2 hours long that gives a lot of info on Rezilon. I know it’s a sales pitch but really sounded good. The rye grass here is terrible. I’m still killing it with Glyphosate but some guys 10 miles away are having no luck killing it. They are loosing first cutting to ryegrass every year. I can’t afford that kind of lose and still meet my customer demands.


----------



## weedman

For everyone spraying now or in the last couple of weeks, make sure ryegrass hasn't started germinating yet. With the rain from the storms and cool air we have had from time to time, I have seen it up already, some fields have some four inches now here in central alabama. I'd add in 6-8 oz of roundup in those cases. It won't hurt bermuda much and it'll come out fine next spring.

Pastora and Plateau are also options. Plateau will give you some soil activity on ryegrass, which will help control germinated ryegrass or that that may be in the process and not emerged yet.


----------



## somedevildawg

Nothing here yet....still have 40 acres to apply.


----------



## broadriverhay

Yeah Weedman. Y’all preached early so I made that happen. I got mine the day after Meherrin received theirs in Ridge Spring. I sure hopes it works well. Thanks for your advice pertaining to the proper use .


----------



## endrow

In the past when i said rye grass is a weed Haytalk members thought i was foolish .


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> In the past when i said rye grass is a weed Haytalk members thought i was foolish .


It's a real pest here.....cutting it does nothing, tough to spray it with Gly and kill it.


----------



## broadriverhay

The cow guys here like it for volume. It is just junk in my book. If it starts to seed it is nothing more than straw after that. An animal will starve to death with a belly full of it. Guys over applying glyphosate have made it resistant. These idiots just spraying without calibrating and just dumping cheap glyphosate in the tank are out worst enemy. Then they want you to buy Restricted herbicides for them . Not happening!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg

The problem with applying Gly is you'll have to wait until BG is dormant if you're going to spray enuf quantity to kill it, it's very rare that we have a freeze and then have warm enuf temps (>60) during the day to be effective. It doesn't take long for BG to re-emerge and green up. I have sprayed at 1qt pa with surfactant and it hasn't dealt with the IR.....
If this stuff works, another quality cut will be the result, otherwise our first cut of grass is about 50/50 with IR straw....not what my horsey customers are seeking.


----------



## somedevildawg

It’s not good feed....just a filler.


----------



## JOR Farm

I agree, as soon as I get hay making weather I start cutting ryegrass to roll for cow hay but as soon as it gets a seed head hook to the square baler and it ends up blown beside a road that's getting repaved.


----------



## endrow

Realize one thing before you spray . The products we are talking about some of them the residual is very real. Several years back in the area where I farm grass hay had a premium and farmers went out and rented it cheap or free and sprayed with these residual products and some places it worked great and other places the grass was poor and when they killed the weeds they had nothing . And then what ever you planted would not grow . Very sad story to see a farm having sterilized dirt for several years . If you look at the label of those residual products it will tell you to take very seriously the future of this land and it will also tell you to never treat the whole parcel at once with these products .IMHO if you own it do as you please,,, if you rent it you do not have the right to spray a product that will determine the future use of this land .


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> Realize one thing before you spray . The products we are talking about some of them the residual is very real. Several years back in the area where I farm grass hay had a premium and farmers went out and rented it cheap or free and sprayed with these residual products and some places it worked great and other places the grass was poor and when they killed the weeds they had nothing . And then what ever you planted would not grow . Very sad story to see a farm having sterilized dirt for several years . If you look at the label of those residual products it will tell you to take very seriously the future of this land and it will also tell you to never treat the whole parcel at once with these products .IMHO if you own it do as you please,,, if you rent it you do not have the right to spray a product that will determine the future use of this land .


I don't disagree with that, one should always be prudent when applying any herbicide with residual traits. It's one of the reasons I don't use Grazon....a very effective herbicide but just a possibility of too many unwanted future problems. 
But in the southern states, Bermuda grass is our main hay making grass. It takes 2 years in most cases to establish a field and it's quite expensive (sprigging vs seeding). For these reasons, a hayfield isn't "turned around" very often. Once established, it will generally stay a hay field for quite some time (one of mine has been in hay for 30yrs) the land chosen is usually marginal at best (most all of our dirt is what y'all would call marginal) so the threat of rotation is really not that great. Hth


----------



## HAYcorey

I’ll be spraying the second application as recommended around Valentine’s Day on my bermuda hayfield. What are y’all’s thoughts on burning after it’s applied? Will definitely need to burn this year due to timing of last cut due to rain.


----------



## broadriverhay

Spray then wait until after a rain to burn.


----------



## weedman

broadriverhay said:


> Spray then wait until after a rain to burn.


This is exactly right. Once it gets a good rain it will be incorporated and burning will be fine at that point. We have a data from out west, where wildfires are common, and it shows that burning is not detrimental once it is incorporated.

How is the ryegrass control looking?


----------



## HAYcorey

Thanks Broad River and Weedman! I don't have a ryegrass issue. Did it for crabgrass. It really started to creep in on a couple of spots on the outside of my field.

We've had an almost killing frost. Only a tad of green bermuda left. Don't really see anything growing right now.


----------



## broadriverhay

Ryegrass control appears to be great. I have food plot just across my road and it is very green from ryegrass. My Bermuda is still green but I don’t see any ryegrass in it. I took this photo to show how close I came to getting flooded. But you can see the ryegrass on the right side of the road and none in the Bermuda on the left.


----------



## weedman

Looking good. Water did get up, didn't it? You could almost duck hunt that.


----------



## Randy Litton

We have sprayed 80 acres of Bermuda grass hay fields, looking to reestablish after crab grass encroachment. fields got away when rain kept us out and crab grass went to seed. We sprayed Prowl H2O with no effect two years ago. Rezilon became label available this fall (2020) in Tennessee, and we jumped at the chance to reestablish a Bermuda mono-culture for volume and crude protein. We are aware of the stated labeled control of fox-tail which is a concern for horse owners.

Bayer excerpt:"Rezilon herbicide has long-lasting residual activity for extended control of weeds throughout the season. For best results, it should be applied well before weed emergence." "For most effective control, the treated site should receive adequate irrigation or an activating rainfall (0.25-0.5 inches) within three weeks following application." "Wider application window:Applications can be started as early as August and into the following spring as a result of extended residual weed control."

We applied in November as the temperature decreased below 70 degrees F. to disrupt the crabgrass seed germination in the spring. It is my understanding per emergents are active in the first four inches of soil, but have to contact the soil for seed germination control. We aren't applying in January because our crabgrass can and will form tillers in late January to early February and therefore require a post emergent for control of the crabgrass plant. We will apply a post emergent when fescue begins to form tillers, before Bermuda grass green up (late March early April); we are waiting to allow the grass to be the cover crop for erosion damping from wind and water, rather than chemically burning the fields during the winter. We will till the field 4" depth in March as cool season tillers begin to emerge, then cultipack and spray post emergent on the emergent tillers to finish spring preparation for Bermuda emerging from dormancy.

Extension services indicate per-emergents should be applied before the Forsythia plant blooms, at approximately 55 F ambient, early February 2020. Yes, it got colder in March, but the soil was actively nurturing grass tillers.

We have applied post emergents in April, that stunt the first emergent Bermuda coming out of dormancy. One reason we applied Rezilon in November is to have the per-emergence effect established before the Bermuda begins to run. The topee effect will occur if the stolons can not put down roots as the grass grows beyond the parent plant coming out of dormancy, because the per-emergent that affects seed root formation hampers the Bermuda stolon root down.

It is our intention cut on hay cycles of 21 days, weather permitting. We have established Vaughan's Bermuda, a more cold tolerant variety.

This offering of our farms reasoning is to open discussion and request logic critique. This may not be what you would do, but there was no manual to reference growing Bermuda grass hay where I live.


----------



## weedman

Randy, what rate did you use in November? If only targeting the warm-season weeds, I am fine with this timing, but do recommend coming back with another application after your first cutting, dependent on what the Nov rate was.

you are correct in the lack of rooting by stolons in PRE applications, and Rezilon is no different. We are doing research to determine the extent, but for now we only have it labeled for established stands.

With the weather we have now, I've seen several species we consider annuals to persist from one season to the next, primarily during these mild winters.


----------



## Randy Litton

Rezilon is labeled for 3 oz/Acre with 15 gal. water. *We applied 3 oz/Acre with 20 gal. water* with boom sprayer. *We did not use sufactant,* because we wanted the Rezilon to reach the ground, through two (2) inch stubble and not adhere to the plants. Our stands are 4 year, 68 acre and 15 year, 12 acre.

We are planning on reapplying after 1 st cutting. We are looking for Bermuda canopy to shade the soil and with proper NPK we should crowd out the less desirable weeds. We are looking at a two year application window to get the crabgrass under control; then reduce chemical input dependent on field results


----------



## weedman

I believe your strategy is sound as a strong stand helps reduce weeds through competition. However, crabgrass seeds can persist for many years, so you may have a long-term battle on your hands.


----------



## Randy Litton

We are anticipating a two year plan to eradicate the crab grass seed germination in our fields. We are subject to high water short floods that can re-populate the crab grass from up stream. We manage the chemical input dependent on the fields requirements via observation; it's the only reason I own a smart phone, for the photo record.


----------



## WindyDFarm

I have been spraying with Prowl the last 3 to 4 years with little success against crabgrass, also spray Pastoria after the 2nd cut. I am concerned that a pre-emergent like Rezilon will stop my Coastal Bermuda and Russell Bermuda from spreading. I soil test and fertilized per UGA recommendations and does not look like my fields are producing larger yields and creating a canopy to prevent weeds. I’m in central GA were crabgrass and bahia are a problem producing horse quality hay.


----------



## somedevildawg

I understand your concern, but let me ask you this.....why if you were achieving little control, did you continue to use Prowl? I don't like using pre herbicides but I can attest to the effectiveness of Rezilon and the ineffectiveness of Prowl with regards to Italian Ryegrass. If Rezilon works as well with crabgrass as it does for IR, I believe it to be a winner. My hope is to discontinue after a couple of years.....see where I stand with regards to crabgrass. 
Welcome to Haytalk windyfarm


----------



## WindyDFarm

I bought this small farm 9 years ago the previous owner stopped spraying fields etc and bahia grass was starting to establish in areas along with sandburs. I got the bahia and sandburs under control but the crabgrass started roughly 4 years ago. I have sprayed Prowl 3 qts pa along with Roundup in the same spraying late February to help control the rye and to stop the CG from germinating. In 2019 sprayed 2qts pa of Prowl in February and 2 qts pa after 2nd cutting. So each year the crabgrass keeps spreading so I am wandering how effective the Prowl is and considered going Rezilon but concerned about getting to much of a herbicide in the ground to prevent germination of unwanted grass that it might start affecting my Russell/Coastal from spreading.


----------



## somedevildawg

You are definitely using the right herbicide for the mentioned weeds/burrs/grasses....Pastora is lights out on those.....however, it offers no control that I’ve seen on crabgrass. So far the reports I’ve seen and heard sound very promising for crabgrass control. Needs to be sprayed in February in most parts, earlier the better to catch moisture and migrate. I used Prowl H2O and achieved minimal results on IR and a little early season control of crabgrass but later cuts were infested. It’s pricey as well, I only used one year after that result. But I’m with you, I don’t like it (although I don’t have any data to suggest that I should worry) for long term applications.....but with crabgrass, I think you may be able to get erradication within a few years.....I am just spraying those areas where I’ve had problems before, not the entire field for the reasons stated. In the fall, I have to spray the entire field, otherwise it’s a ryegrass field.


----------



## broadriverhay

I used Prowl also. If was afraid not to use it since while using it I still had IR and other weeds in the Summer. I figured if it was helping some and I stopped I would really have an issue if weeds got any worse. Hope that makes sense . The Rezilon has been lights out for IR , thank goodness. Price per acre about the same for Prowl an d Rezilon.


----------



## WindyDFarm

Thanks for the info that was the answers I was hoping to get, will plan on spraying rezilon next month. Between the rain, fertilizing, timing for spraying herbicides/insecticides and equipment it keeps a one person operation very busy.


----------



## somedevildawg

WindyDFarm said:


> Thanks for the info that was the answers I was hoping to get, will plan on spraying rezilon next month. Between the rain, fertilizing, timing for spraying herbicides/insecticides and equipment it keeps a one person operation very busy.


You said a mouthful there WindyD.....and one of my most hated chores is spraying.


----------



## weedman

Pastora will do a good job on crabgrass, but unfortunately I usually see it going out way too late. It has to be young for best results.

Windy, I'm not too far from you. I'd suggest getting your Rezilon out in the next 2-3 weeks to ensure it gets incorporated well, and with the warm weather we have been getting in February the last few years, better safe than sorry.

As to the Prowl, when I have seen it work, it was when it was put out as 2-3 qts before germination, then the remainder put out about 6 weeks later. Honestly, it is very inconsistent from what I've seen and heard. I heard a BASF rep say at a meeting that if you dont want to use at least 3 qts, he would rather you not use it.


----------



## endrow

weedman said:


> Pastora will do a good job on crabgrass, but unfortunately I usually see it going out way too late. It has to be young for best results.
> 
> Windy, I'm not too far from you. I'd suggest getting your Rezilon out in the next 2-3 weeks to ensure it gets incorporated well, and with the warm weather we have been getting in February the last few years, better safe than sorry.
> 
> As to the Prowl, when I have seen it work, it was when it was put out as 2-3 qts before germination, then the remainder put out about 6 weeks later. Honestly, it is very inconsistent from what I've seen and heard. I heard a BASF rep say at a meeting that if you dont want to use at least 3 qts, he would rather you not use it.


Good point on Prowl H2O It can work well but most are not able or willing to spray it early enough.


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> Good point on Prowl H2O It can work well but most are not able or willing to spray it early enough.


Or enuf of it.....gets into the pocketbook fairly quickly


----------



## Troy Farmer

Picked up my Rezilon today. Plan on putting down when I get a window.


----------



## broadriverhay

Yeah , going to get mine Friday . The dog and I will take a little trip .


----------



## Troy Farmer

broadriverhay said:


> Yeah , going to get mine Friday . The dog and I will take a little trip .


Take a cooler with you. Cone's has beef tenderloin $7.99/ lb.


----------



## HAYcorey

Finished the second application of Rezilon yesterday just before the rain came through last night.


----------



## weedman

That field looks fairly weed-free, HAYcorey. When did you get your first app down?


----------



## HAYcorey

Right around Labor Day. There’s nothing green out there. I hope the bermuda comes back. We had about an inch of rain last night so it either got washed in or washed away ????


----------



## HAYcorey

And I plan to burn just when it looks like no chance of frost


----------



## Troy Farmer

Like your sprayer!


----------



## Troy Farmer

First time out with Rezilon today. If it works as advertised, I am sold. A WHOLE LOT  better than messing with that nasty Prowl! And not a bunch of 2.5 gal jugs to get rid of!


----------



## HAYcorey

Troy Farmer said:


> Like your sprayer!


Thank you sir. It started out as a Reede brand ????


----------



## broadriverhay

Got the Rezilon and beef tenderloin. Thanks for the heads up. The filets were awesome. Reverse seared on the Rec Teq to 125 *.


----------



## broadriverhay

Well it finally got dry enough to spray Rezilon today !!


----------

